# Trend watch: At Eurobike 2018, batteries are included



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

It looks like my prediction is coming true - smaller battery and motor systems that are completely removable.

I'll say it again: in ten years, when you buy a bike, to make it an ebike will just be an option. You'll buy the *same* bike whether you plan on riding an "ebike" or not.

https://www.velonews.com/2018/07/bi...t-eurobike-2018-batteries-are-included_472401


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Why would companies sell a bike that is heavier than necessary for those that don't want an electric motor? The geometry will be a compromise, frame stresses will be different, bikes will need to be overbuilt... The only thing that makes sense is if it also fits internal drivetrains, and that's only if those become more popular. That's also assuming e-bikes become generally accepted as mountain bikes, which I doubt will happen.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Did you look at the link? Do the Lapierre Enduro bike or Look gravel bike look any different than any others? 

The weight penalty for an e-capable frame will be so minimal as to not matter unless you are talking about a 15lb road weenie. The frame will be built such that the internal supporting structures for the battery and motor will slide in. The BB will be different depending on whether you need a geared BB spindle or not. 

Yes, of course, we are talking about internal drivetrains, like the Fazua. 

Go back to the link and tell us about the compromises on the Lapierre and the Look.

Oh, and all the Luddites should love the bit about the new Fox electronic damping systems. Soon you will have a motor for shifting, a motor for damping, and a motor for assist. Batteries for all of the above, plus lights and computer. I'm guessing eventually some company will produce a single battery system designed to power *all* of the electronics: shifting, damping, bike computer, lights, and anything else, and probably a cool generator system that works on a regen basis or even on motion recovery. It is easy to imagine an electronic damper than can generate power for its internal battery from the motion of the shock. 

eBikes already have a huge battery available to run everything. Bosch-assist bikes can already have integrated lights that run off of the main battery, and some models have a USB charging port. I believe the Shimano eSteps motor system also powers the Di2 shifting if it is onboard.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

honkinunit said:


> eBikes already have a huge battery available to run everything. Bosch-assist bikes can already have integrated lights that run off of the main battery, and some models have a USB charging port. I believe the Shimano eSteps motor system also powers the Di2 shifting if it is onboard.


My Focus Jam2 (Shimano eSteps E8000) uses the motor battery to power the Di2 shifters, the E8000 computer unit has an unused input that I assume can be used for lights as there is an selection for lights in the options menu on the computer. Lots of stuff good and bad from Eurobike IMO, watching some monster bike with a huge 1200wh battery that allows for either 250w or 4000w operation won't help acceptance over here in the U.S. Seeing Haibike adopting a new motor system and Shimano adding the lower cost E7000 system indicate that for now the industry is moving forward with the ebike economy.


----------

